# I.C.K?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been looking at puppies a lot online (just looking, Im not buying), and I ran across a dog with I.C.K in its bloodline...Ive never heard of it (Ive never heard of a lot), and I was just wondering if someone could offer me some insight...

Thanks!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I believe it stands for Iron Cross Kennels. I could be wrong though.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That sounds right! I think I've heard mention of that too. Are they nice dogs?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,

Comparable to any other bully site out there.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! I did a Google search of ICK and it kept coming up with ICKY...hahaha. ICKY Bullies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they are mastiff big... not my cup o tea, especially since their site promotes their 130 pound dogs as pitbulls... buuuut to each their own

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh goodness. Not the kind of bully I like at all. Thanks ladies! I appreciate the info!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just bred for looks,if you want that get a working presa canario,they are comparable and are at least capable of work.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks! I like my AmBully and if I ever did get another pup itd be a Bully so I'm trying to learn about the different bloodlines...so far I'm a fan of my loverly RE dog. Are there any bloodlines comparable to the RE dogs? (Maile isn't overdone at all, she's decent sized (45 lbs) and I'd like to stay around that...I don't want a 130lbs whale lol.)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't like the line myself, but if you're not looking for 100+ pound bullies, I'd check into the Mikeland bloodline. There's a dude on here who everyone looooves who owns some Mikeland blood as well as RE... here's a link to one of his threads with a couple of his dogs.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...lly-babies-all-comments-welcome-good-bad.html


----------

